# Fort Jackson MEPS honors Stack



## Ravage (Mar 16, 2009)

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2009/March/090316-10.html

FORT JACKSON, SC  (USASOC News Service, March 16, 2009) – Major Sherman Goodwin, commander of the Fort Jackson Military Entrance Processing Station, announces that the MEPS Ceremony Room will be dedicated in honor of Sergeant Major Michael B. Stack, United States Army, Special Forces. The dedication will take place on Friday, April 17, 2009 at the Fort Jackson MEPS beginning at 10:00 am. 

SGM Stack was killed in action on April 11, 2004 when his team was ambushed. SGM Stack was manning the 50 cal. weapon on his truck and enabled the rest of his team to maneuver to safety. His actions earned him the Silver Star, the military’s third-highest honor for heroism in combat.

SGM stack was deployed with the 2nd Battalion, 5th Special Forces Group when he was killed. During his career he was assigned to the 82nd Airborne, the 3rd and 10th Special Forces Groups and the 1st Special Warfare Training Group at Fort Bragg.

SGM Stack was a resident of Lake City, S.C.


----------



## jester281 (Mar 16, 2009)

I served with him off and on staring in 87 at fort "devo". Good man, he had a great family and one sweet 1970 police harley. Weird how a non-SF unit is doing the right thing for him.


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 16, 2009)

A very nice honor.  

RIP SGM Stack.


----------



## Centermass (Mar 16, 2009)

jester281 said:


> I served with him off and on staring in 87 at fort "devo". Good man, he had a great family and one sweet 1970 police harley. *Weird how a non-SF unit is doing the right thing for him*



He was a resident of Lake City which isn't all that far away from Jackson could be the reason. Plus a lasting impression I'm sure on the new recruits who pass through the halls there.  

Godspeed and rest easy SGM. 

~S~


----------

